# Runners?



## kms0387 (Nov 27, 2011)

Is anyone a avid runner? I'm looking to lose weight, and get healthy by starting to really run. How does running effect Crohn's? How do I get motivated to get up early and get out there? Also, whats the best thing to eat before a run? And i'm talking beginner running... nothing crazy by any means. 

Thanks!!!! :ysmile:


----------



## KWalker (Nov 27, 2011)

I actually think somebody else just started a thread about running and there's a few responses in there if you want to check that out.  

The only running I do is playing around with my dog but usually one of us gets tired within the first 5 minutes lol


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi there, welcome to the forum. I run but I am not a marathoner or half marathoner, although my wife is. I am just geting back into it after a new addition to the family. There are a few of us on here that run.

I started at it about a year and a half ago - just to get in shape -  no real aspiration to do a half or full, just a 10 k.  I've done a couple of 2.5 milers (4.2 km) and a couple of 5 km races.

The program I followed began with running 1 minute and walking for a minute, and then adding an additional minute (it's based on the learn to run program used in the Running Room store learn to run clinics). 

As far as motivation to get up and run in the morning- sometimes it's hard, but it feels great when the run is over.  

I'll post the links to a couple of threads:


Couch to 5k 
http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=17177

Other running thread
http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=29169


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 27, 2011)

Kaye:

For morning runs I'll have peanut butter or jam toast with Orange juice.  If I run at other times of the day  - afternoon or evening - I don't eat until after the run.\

I haven't found that it effects my Crohn's, although if I am in a flare I may cut back on the running.

Mark


----------



## LtHuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been running pretty regular all summer and a little less now that its colder out.  It hasn't really been a problem with me.


----------



## rygon (Nov 29, 2011)

running for a min then walking for a min is the hardest thing ever. Your body cannot get into a rhythm, its the best way to get fit. I really enjoy doing that (although i normally do 2 lamposts each as i dont take a watch). Did a 2 mile run today and my legs had enough lol. Most ive ever done is 5miles but i get bored after that. Id rather have a short and intense exercise


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 1, 2011)

Just registered for a 5k on New Years Eve


----------



## kms0387 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the great feedback! i've made my self a schedule around my lovely retail work schedule to run three times a week. I'm just trying to get up to running for more than five minutes at a time. But, so far it's a work in progress! 

Thanks!!


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 2, 2011)

Good Luck! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## poop (Dec 6, 2011)

Running is great. Like Hawkeye said, I don't eat before a run past midday but in the morning, I'd also have a piece of toast with peanut butter, and put sliced banana/apple on top, it's really yummy!

Also, if you run on a treadmill, try covering the display, put some headphones in and run with the music. That way, you aren't tempted to watch the time and you'll find that you might end up running for an hour without realising!

Good luck


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Kaye,

I like to run as well. Was at my running "peak" when all this kicked in just over 18 monts ago. I tried a few times to get back into it without success, felt it was setting me back. With hindsight I was trying to get back into it too early.

Now that I'm feeling good again, I started running a few times a week and was really begining too enjoy it. Now looks like during my lay-off, I've developed a problem with my left knee. Turns out its not the running thats caused the knee problem but is quite limiting, restricting the time I can run. Hoping to get the knee sorted soon. Still running just not as often.

Since my lay-off I've also noticed that if I run in the morning, its much easier, than if I leave it till the evening, I definately can't run as quick and get some stomach problems, so now stick to "am" running.

Good luck and go for it - 

toby


----------



## tiloah (Dec 16, 2011)

I was going to mention the Couch to 5k (my thread, no surprise there haha) thread! It really is such an excellent program. It's structured to keep you motivated and prevent injury by making sure you don't "burn out."

As Hawkeye said, keep us updated on your progress. And please know that running for five minutes at a time is pretty amazing! Good luck!


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 18, 2011)

It's been hard to get at it the past couple of weeks with evening meetings and Christmas parties/  receptions.

Managed to get a couple of kilometres done this morning despite the -12 deg weather and -20 deg. wind chill (Celsuis).

Still running for 3 minutes and walking for a minute.


----------



## scl (Dec 20, 2011)

rygon said:


> running for a min then walking for a min is the hardest thing ever. Your body cannot get into a rhythm


I've never liked interval training with all the stopping and starting, however, I think it is a good method if you are just beginning to run.  Pick a short distance, maybe just a mile. Start by walking a minute and running a minute.  If that is not possible, adjust the intervals to suit your fitness level. 

Each week, increase the amount of running, and decrease the amount of walking while keeping the same distance.  Once you can run the entire way, do it for a week or two before increasing your distance. 

If you go slowly, you will avoid injuries and soreness.  Nothing zaps your motivation faster than pain.

For morning runs I typically eat a small banana 30 minutes prior.  For afternoon or evening runs, I just make sure I haven't eaten for an hour or two.  Word of warning:  Burritos + Running = Disaster (at least for me)  This little "experiment" led me to know the location of every public toilet in town.


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 23, 2011)

Went out for a 3k run this morning, the crunch of feet on newly fallen snow was nice.
I think its time to step it up to 4 and 1 intervals


----------



## kms0387 (Oct 17, 2015)

Just want to catch up on this thread... been a few! LOL I did start running sporadically after this post. The big accomplishment I did was a half marathon in the spring of this year in June in Lake Placid NY. I ran with Team in Training in honor of my father who passed in February. I was not a "runner" per say, but I did the best I could and finished in the middle of the pack and for my first half marathon I'd say that's a win!  That was in June. I haven't run at all this year even though I told myself I was going to and I have gained weight due to it. But the winter is coming, i'm going to invest in a upright bike on those real cold days this winter and i'm going to start using my nike training club app for some good at home workouts. 

I was wondering, during my marathon training, I definitely had some struggles and I didn't know what to expect as far as my Crohn's was concerned. Honestly i was so wrapped up in just making my mileage that I didn't notice if my Crohn's was helping or hurting. My diet was not the best and it still isn't. As far as running is concerned what kinds of things should I have been and should be looking for as far as symptoms, fatigue that is more Crohn's than actual fitness tired, diet ideas,things to watch out for in general? What are some of your struggles with fitness/running symptoms, diet or flare ups and what things did you find helped (or hurt)?  

Thanks so much you guys! Glad to be back to the forum.


----------



## worriedboy (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome back !
I like your spirit and the good vibe you project  It's inspiring to see how you take care to do something physical every now and then, and making the 10k is awsome !

I think that physical activity helps many to keep the Crohns at bay... it also helps with the mood sometimes and so on. 
 IMO Crohnies should ask for a bone density scan after 10 years from onset, or even earlier if taken steroids.
I also found it hard to recover from training sessions so I supplement magnesium.

In general it would be a good idea to have a blood test done and see if there are any deficienicies.

Hope it goes on all good


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 17, 2015)

kms0387 congrats on the half. Diet is important, although I run 5Ks if I don't eat right I notice it in my running.  I also started taking a calcium magnesium supplement to help out with those minerals.


----------



## OliviaKW (Oct 21, 2015)

Just diagnosied earlier this year had been suffering with abscesses and fistulas for two years, weight loss and joint paint and had a seton done in June.  Still waiting to start treatment only 3 more weeks until I see my GI and find out what meds I'll be on.
In the middle of all this have been trying to keep up my running and generanl fitness but found energy levels too low.
So excited to read all your stories and to hear some of you are still running have spoken to others with Crohn's but none of them where runners.   Had a few marathons booked after I got the seton so decided if I can run I'll walk (can't walk il crawl) so managed 4 marathons since.
Have my eye on an Ultra multi day challenge 230k which right now seems so funny as I can barley run 10k.
Have any of you any ideas for fueling on long runs?  Gels etc don't doing me any favours so looking for something magical that will keep me motoring on.
Any suggestions or ideas appreciated as this is not going to stop me ........ Yet


----------



## CanadianRunner (Nov 11, 2015)

I've always been a runner and was diagnosed with Crohn's in August 2015, so I can't say if running has hurt or helped the Crohn's, but one thing I do know is that when I started Remicade (as well as 4 other drugs) a few days later I ran a half marathon in 1:44 which should have felt super conservative for me, but instead I felt like I was barely able to hang onto my pace the whole time. Then I came off 2 of the drugs and my body is now used to the Remicade and Imuran, and 3 days ago I ran a half marathon in 1:40 and it felt SO MUCH EASIER than my previous half. I am planning on a full in January and hopefully qualifying for Boston. Unfortunately it's been 6 weeks since my last Remicade infusion and my symptoms are flaring up. 

For my long runs I will continue to use gels and Cliff Bars, but I also have to choose a route with several bathrooms on the course, just in case. (Sometimes a dense bush has to suffice, you know how it is.) 

As far as running with a seton, the seton itself is not an issue (not painful; you don't even know it's there.) The issue for me was, my fistula sometimes drains, causing extremely painful chafing while running. The Remicade has stopped the draining, but before that I would have to use diaper cream on the skin around my seton ALL THE TIME, as well as taking a bath in Epsom salts to help the fistula drain. I've had my seton for 2 f**king years and finally getting it removed in 9 days!!!!


----------



## OliviaKW (Nov 11, 2015)

Great to hear with all the meds you are still running strong and its funny how toilets become and decision maker when picking a route.  Wish you all the best with the seton you lucky thing just think 9 more days


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 11, 2015)

CanadianRunner said:


> I am planning on a full in January and hopefully qualifying for Boston


That's great, keep us posted on how the training is going. I would like to work up to a 10k next year. I'm registered for a couple ok 5ks next month.


----------



## kel3333 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you for such an inspirational post!!!!! I have been dealing with a recurring abscess since July and had it drained 6 times until learning end of Sept that I developed a transphicteric fistula. I had seton placement surgery one week ago and am having a really hard time with it! It had started to get better but then I went for a run... I ran too soon I think and ran through significant warning spurts of pain because it felt so damn good to be running again. Only a fellow lover of running could understand how one week without can make tou mentally unstable! That being said... My pain increased, I tried moving the knot in and out etc and truly the last 24 hours have been frightening, and the rush of that workout is well gone. I have a few questions:
(1) where do you find the best spot for the knot? Outside of your body where you can see it or inside? If inside closer to butt cheek incision or anus? I can't believe I'm asking this all, crazy, but desperate for less pain. 
(2) how quickly did you start running again following seton placement? I'll have to go back and re-read your story as I think you mentioned. 

(3) any tips on making the sharp shooting pains while running hurt less? I think mine were just from where the knot was hitting. 

Truly you have given me such hope as all day I thought I would have to put running on the back burner which got me pretty down but maybe i just need a little more healing time... 

Thanks and wishing you well! 

~ Kelly


----------



## CanadianRunner (Dec 2, 2015)

Kel, sorry I didn't see your post until just now; to answer your questions, my seton has never given me pain or any issues other than the drainage which causes chafing while/after running and has been VERY painful, unless I remember to apply diaper cream around the area every day. There are different types of setons; mine is a seton drain whose job is to keep the fistula open so I don't get another abscess. I was supposed to have it removed a couple of weeks ago but my doctor wants me to wait another few weeks.

After my first fistula surgery where I was given 2 setons, I didn't run for 2 months. (My abscess was massive and the recovery was really slow). After my second surgery to get another abscess drained, I was able to start running after 10 days BUT I also had to get my wound re-dressed daily for 3 weeks and THAT was horrible. I made sure to run before seeing the nurse!!

How has running been going for you the last couple of weeks?


----------



## kel3333 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you for getting back to me! I am now finding many emails from this crohns site in my junk box so I didn't know I had emails! 

It sounds like you've certainly been on quite the journey with this all as well... Not fun! 

I ended up having to get the seton removed after 2 weeks as the pain was too severe and he couldn't figure out why. It has continued to drain and in the last week has began abscessing again so I manually drain it about 5x a day. I am at the hospital now for Advanced Flap surgery. I am praying this is successful and that recovery isn't too bad. I have not run in 4-6 weeks which is so hard mentally in dealing w this all. I'm hanging in and I am anxious to sign up for my first marathon once I am fully healed. This whole ordeal has been a bigger challenge than I've ever dealt with especially while being a mom to three kids 4 and under-- but the lessons they've already learned in persevering are ones I'm happy to go through to teach them. My oldest is holding me to my declaration of completing a marathon, it gets me through. 
Thanks for replying to me! Send some positive healing vibes for my surgery please! 
Best,

Kelly


----------



## CanadianRunner (Jan 30, 2016)

How was surgery? Recovery? Are you running yet? I ran the Houston Marathon 2 weeks ago and was able to qualify for Boston, even though I STILL haven't had my seton removed (only 5 more days...)


----------



## DanaBanana (Feb 9, 2016)

Ohhhh a runners thread. 

I've been a runner since 2007. I lost 100lbs and ran my first 1/2 marathon Oct 2007. I was hooked. I've done an average of 5 running events a year, even adding swimming and cycling events a few years ago. This all stopped in may of last year when I got sick. I had taken a few months off of training, then had begun a 1/2 training regime that was going to lead into a full in time for my 40th birthday in January, when I got what I thought was a lingering flu. It just got worse and worse. Dropped 30pds becoming very underweight. So much pain!!!! Eventually I was off work by July, tests and finally a colonoscopy in Sept found the crohns. I was floored. Still am from time to time...it just feels surreal.  
Present day, I can't even fathom running. I'm so exhausted...the mtx and now Humira has been so hard. I'm still in a flare. Daily fevers. Can't eat hardly anything. I just feel like my life as an athlete is a ghost of the past. I miss my strong, fit, self. 
I know it takes time...I'm so anxious for a place of feeling well. To be able to eat and feel strong. I'm still off work, too sick to do much of anything. But this thread gives me hope that someday I'll be able to manage to run again.


----------



## hkspence (Mar 1, 2016)

Running and Remicade and Setons, oh my! Perfect thread for me. A year and a half ago I was running half marathons. Then came the fistula. Then came the egg-sized abscess, the C-Diff, the 2 weeks in the hospital, the 9 surgeries, seton, advancement flap surgery, another abscess, another seton, and finally a Crohn's diagnosis after over a year of colo-rectal issues - yes, it took THAT long to realize a normal 22 year old doesn't have that many butt issues! 

Anyway, trying so hard to get back into the fitness that I used to love. I still love it but I'm afraid it hates me. As with CanadianRunner, I have a seton that, when draining, causes very painful chafing! But anything I put on it goes through my shorts at the gym. I've only had my first 2 doses of Remicade... Does it get better? I want to lift and run! Also, does anyone take anything in addition to Remicade? I've heard of some people on Imuran oral at the same time.


----------



## JaimeM (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll be starting Remicade and Imuran shortly.. I did remicade a few years ago but switched to cimzia bc my infusion center was 70 miles away and i have a newborn.. Sounds like it's a pretty common combination.. 

Just to add to the running part.. I've always been a runner, but the Crohns has made it pretty hard. I have pretty bad issues with my joints, mainly my knees and my SI joints. I do still exercise but not as often as I'd like. The last year has been really tough (CDiff inf, fecal transplant and now I'm severely inflamed) And I was pregnant the year before that.. So needless to say I'm out of shape, like extremely out of shape.


----------



## scl (May 17, 2016)

Marathon runner here.  Bananas sit well with me as a pre-run snack.


----------



## fanbrits (May 24, 2016)

I've been a moderate runner since 2014 (2-3 times a week). First, I started running trying to get rid of cellulite on my legs. After, it became my life choice.


----------

